# How i Check SMPS Working????



## sagar_1star (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi Friends,
 How i can check my smps ins working or not without using computer.


----------



## JAK (Apr 18, 2008)

sagar_1star said:


> Hi Friends,
> How i can check my smps ins working or not without using computer.


 

Power up the smps and short the green wire with any black wire(use a extra piece of wire or use scissors)....


----------



## sagar_1star (Apr 21, 2008)

Except Shorting wire Any more Idea.?


----------



## saqib_khan (Apr 21, 2008)

Do what JAK has said.
It's correct.


----------

